# Powerbook G4 17" livré par la Fnac ?



## FabriceG (23 Mars 2003)

Quelqu'un a-t-il reçu son PowerBook G4 17" en le commandant à la Fnac ? Et avez-vous une idée du délai ?


----------



## Olivier.w (24 Mars 2003)

Non j'ai pas encore rucu mon PowerBook 17" que j'ai commandé à la Fnac Cluny Vendredi matin mais je suis impatient de le recevoir, donc s'il y en a qui ont des infos sur les délais de livraison je suis intèresser.


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2003)

Je vais finir de payer mon 15". On verra après. De toute façon le modèle 17" actuel n'est pas suffisament intéressant puisque le G4 reste à 1 Ghz et la carte vidéo est vraiment dépassée. Vivement les nouvelles gammes ...


----------



## FabriceG (25 Mars 2003)

En tout cas, toujours le même message laconique sur fnac.com :  _article en pré-commande, livraison prévue à partir du 27/3/2003._


----------



## diloume (27 Mars 2003)

Les powerbooks devraient être dispo à compté du début du mois d'avril à la Fnac, pas avant ! Le représenant rencontré à la FNAC de Strasbourg m'aura donc bien raconté des conneries, mais bon, passons, ces personnes font un métier très très difficile......


----------



## melaure (28 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par diloume:</font><hr /> * Le représenant rencontré à la FNAC de Strasbourg m'aura donc bien raconté des conneries, mais bon, passons, ces personnes font un métier très très difficile......   * 

[/QUOTE]

Les pauvres ...


----------



## FabriceG (1 Avril 2003)

La date évolue (3/4/2003) de jeudi en jeudi, donc on peut être sûr que la prochaine date sur fnac.com sera le 10 avril   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si quelqu'un reçoit son pb17" de la fnac (.com ou pas), il me le dit ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sî-ou-plai


----------



## Olivier.w (1 Avril 2003)

J'en aie grave marre d'attendre mon PowerBook 17".

Personne ne l'aurais recu ou personne n'aurais recu un courrier ou un appel de la Fnac lui disant qu'il est arrivé ???


----------



## Olivier.w (1 Avril 2003)

Si sa continue, je vais recevoir la mémoire avant meme d'avoir le PowerBook


----------



## powerbook867 (1 Avril 2003)

Tu l'auras pas avant la fin de la guerre en Irak...


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Tu l'auras pas avant la fin de la guerre en Irak... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le transporteur s'est planté ! Son avion a largué les Powerbook sur bagdad, en croyant que cétait des bombes ...


----------



## Olivier.w (3 Avril 2003)

Il y en à marre des delais de la Fnac concernant le PowerBook G4 17". Ce matin, le jeudi 3 avril sur le site de la fnac, il n'y a plus marqué en pré commande et disponible pour le 3 Avril cela veut dire qu'il est disponible. Donc j'apelle la Fnac et comme d'habitude ils en ont recu aucun, meme pas pour les gens qui les ont commandé et il ne savent pas quand il vont les recevoirs.

Y'EN A VRAIMENT MARRE,

Je vous rapelle que ce Powerbook à été annoncé depuis début Janvier et la ca fait 3 mois.

Ils se fouttent de la geule de leur client.


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2003)

Tiens la même frustration que moi il y a dix-huit moi quand j'ai voulu acheter mon TI qui venait de sortir ...


----------



## samdebecte (3 Avril 2003)

pour ma part, je suis fais jeter par le commercial de la FNAC quand je lui ai demandé ou en était ma précommande. Je laisse à cette enseigne presque 900 euros de precommande depuis presque un mois et je me fais exploser par le commercial quand je lui demande (poliment et calmement je précise) si il peut m'indiquer une date approximative de livraison. Je trouve que cela donne une image très très négative de cette enseigne et me rappele les déboires (ils m'ont carrement déconseiller d'acheter un mac, alors que je suis un fidèle depuis les années 80 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)lors de mon dernier achat. Je pense que ce sera mon dernier chez eux. Les réseaux de distributions apple ne sont vraiment pas au point. Si apple continue une politique commerciale aussi déplorable je ne vois pas comment ils peuvent espérer atteindre plus de 3,1% de parts de marché. Je suis un convaicu du mac mais a chaque achat je dois vraiment m'accrocher pour me pas exploser. Je suis commercant et je n'ai jamais vu un comportement aussi peu respectueux vis a vis de ses clients.
En ce qui concerne la disponibilité du pb 17 je commence a croire comme Fabriceg, on verra la semaine prochaine, et sinon, la semaine d'après,etc....

dommage, vraiment


----------



## FabriceG (3 Avril 2003)

Effectivement, sur fnac.com, on a :  *Livré habituellement sous 4 à 9 jours.* Notez bien le "*habituellement*" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi je dirais que *habituellement* le pb17" n'est  *PAS* livré


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Avril 2003)

patience est mère de toutes les vertus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arrêtez un peu de faire des plans sur la comète et de défouler votre frustration sur les forums ! aussi quelle idée que d'acheter à distance une machine dont vous ne savez quasiment rien, et alors même que vous savez que la disponibilité réelle des nouvelles machines est un soucis récurent chez apple depuis toujours. 

si vous avez un besoin urgent de machine, vous prenez celles qui sont dispos. sinon vous patientez, et dans le calme svp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




perso, j'ai attendu de le voir en vrai et en vivant, de le manipuler pour me faire une première idée, et maintenant que je suis à peu près fixé, nous allons, tinyjeanba (mon pismo) et moi-même, gentiment attendre qu'il soit dispo en stock pour l'acheter et repartir du magazin _avec_. comme ça c'est que du bonheur, comme à noël !


----------



## FabriceG (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> *arrêtez un peu de faire des plans sur la comète et de défouler votre frustration sur les forums ! aussi quelle idée que d'acheter à distance une machine dont vous ne savez quasiment rien, et alors même que vous savez que la disponibilité réelle des nouvelles machines est un soucis récurent chez apple depuis toujours. * 

[/QUOTE]Tu as raison, mais il ne tiens qu'à toi de ne pas lire ce sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et de ne pas y répondre...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * si vous avez un besoin urgent de machine, vous prenez celles qui sont dispos. * 

[/QUOTE]C'est pas urgent, c'est juste les nerfs. 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * sinon vous patientez, et dans le calme svp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]Oui, et tu rajoutes encore un peu de bruit, merci !

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * perso, j'ai attendu de le voir en vrai et en vivant, de le manipuler pour me faire une première idée, et maintenant que je suis à peu près fixé, nous allons, tinyjeanba (mon pismo) et moi-même, gentiment attendre qu'il soit dispo en stock pour l'acheter et repartir du magazin avec. comme ça c'est que du bonheur, comme à noël !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE] Bien sûr, attendre sans l'acheter ou attendre en l'achetant, ce qui ne change pas, c'est l'attente


----------



## diloume (4 Avril 2003)

Le problème n'est pas au niveau de la Fnac, mais au niveau d'Apple qui ne traite pas tous les clients de la même manière.
Je ne veux plus polémiquer, j'ai déjà laché à ce sujet un message il y a 1 semaine ou je trouvais l'attitude d'Apple déporable, peu de personnes ont suivie mon raisonnement, beaucoup étaient même contre.
Il semble avec Apple qu'il faille dire Amen à tout, tu es un bon client, tu verses un accompte et tu attends....
Je ne suis absolument pas de cet avis, mais ici beaucoup de Mac User semblent l'être, donc je pense que je dois me tromper....
Voila, il n'y a pas 36 solutions, attendre, attendre, attendre.....
La Fnac de Strasbourg donne comme délais la semaine 16, ou si vous préférez, mi-avril...Plus que 2 semaines...
On est plus à une semaine près....
Bye


----------



## FabriceG (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par diloume:</font><hr /> * La Fnac de Strasbourg donne comme délais la semaine 16, ou si vous préférez, mi-avril...Plus que 2 semaines...
On est plus à une semaine près...* 

[/QUOTE]Non effectivement, plus à une semaine près. Mais je suis curieux comment la fnac de Strasbourg a pu donner ce délai, vu que le stock national de la fnac n'a pas été encore approvisionné...

Ce que j'aimerais bien savoir, c'est si le mauvais approvisionnement de la fnac est dû à elle-même (genre il faut 500 commandes fermes avant que la centrale lance elle la commande auprès d'Apple, ou autre raison) ou si c'est apple qui juge que la distribution fnac n'est pas sa priorité et préfère approvisionner des réseaux un peu plus fidèle à Apple ?


----------



## samdebecte (4 Avril 2003)

toujours d'après mon vendeur "agreable" de la fnac, celle ci avait 300 powerbook 17 en commande le 18 mars

enfin si cette info est aussi fiable que celles sur les dates de livraison......

Apple trainerait elle les pieds pour vendre son stock de 15 pouces (en utilisant le raisonement : tu veux un pb maintenant, tu prends ce qu'il y a )?

Beaucoup de revendeurs "annoncent" une date de disponibilité vers le 16 avril ( je suis mort de rire, a défaut de pouvoir dire ici  que je suis Exaspéré)

pas grave: aller hop un valium


----------



## FabriceG (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr /> * toujours d'après mon vendeur "agreable" de la fnac, celle ci avait 300 powerbook 17 en commande le 18 mars * 

[/QUOTE]mon vendeur (lui aussi assez agréable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) m'a annoncé 287... aujourd'hui (3 avril) déjà 13 qui ont craqués   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arg, je vais être peut-être le quatorzième  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et comme ça je ferai moins ch*er tou le monde avec ma névrose


----------



## samdebecte (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> * mon vendeur (lui aussi assez agréable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) m'a annoncé 287... aujourd'hui (3 avril) déjà 13 qui ont craqués   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




arg, je vais être peut-être le quatorzième  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et comme ça je ferai moins ch*er tou le monde avec ma névrose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


fais pas ca malheureux. Apple va encore perdre des parts de marché pas la fautes de ses sal.... de clients qui sont jamais content


----------



## FabriceG (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr /> * fais pas ca malheureux. Apple va encore perdre des parts de marché pas la fautes de ses sal.... de clients qui sont jamais content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]Oh j'ai pas dit que je n'achèterais pas de AL17", mais l'acheter ailleurs, sur l'appleStore ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, non, je patienterai, tant pis, 250 euros, ça compte pour moi !


----------



## samdebecte (4 Avril 2003)

Sur l'Applestore tu fais comment avec tes pixels morts sur ton superbe ecran 17 pouces? Tandis qu'a la FNAC: quel bonheur de rapporter ton pb 17 criblé de pixels morts et de repartir sans avec une attente de 3 a 4 semaine pour en avoir un autre


----------



## FabriceG (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr /> * Sur l'Applestore tu fais comment avec tes pixels morts sur ton superbe ecran 17 pouces? Tandis qu'a la FNAC: quel bonheur de rapporter ton pb 17 criblé de pixels morts et de repartir sans avec une attente de 3 a 4 semaine pour en avoir un autre* 

[/QUOTE]Oui, c'est aussi une bonne raison, l'échange inconditionnel surtout avec les pixel morts ou le voilage du boitier. Mais j'avoue que j'en serais très malheureux, je n'imagine même pas 2 secondes de devoir le rapporter, après une si longue attente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, moi faut que j'aille consulter d'urgence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  mais uniquement par un psyco-mac


----------



## powerbook867 (4 Avril 2003)

Ah bon les alu17 sont criblés de pixels morts !!!!!!

Ouf.... j'ai un TI867.....


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Avril 2003)

rien remarqué sur l'écran de celui en démo à la fnac odéon, question pixels morts. faudrait charger un soft style pixelcheck. par contre je n'ai pas remarqué de déformation de l'écran, contrairement au 12" en expo qui ne touche pas les deux coins de l'écran quand on le replie (si on appuie d'un côté, on a bien 4 ou 5 millimètres d'écart de l'autre. peut-être que les deux crochets de l'écran du 17" jouent mieux leur rôle ?

en même temps, je me demande dans quelle mesure c'est vraiment important cette déformation. tout le monde sera d'accord pour admettre que la rigidité augmente le risque de casse alors que la souplesse et la capacité de torsion augmentent la résistance aux chocs (y a qu'à voir l'évolution dans l'automobile : maintenant elles s'écrasent comme des crèpes, mais on a plus de chances de s'en sortir, à vitesse équivalente of course, et d'un point de vue statistique). visuellement, je n'ai pas tellement l'impression que la déformation de l'écran soit gênante, même sur le 12" qui, lui, est visiblement déformé. en tout cas, ça me semble moins gênant qu'une déformation géométrique d'un écran cathodique (déformations en trapèze, coussin qui n'existent pas sur les lcd). j'ai vaguement essayé de tordre la machine pour avoir une idée de sa tolérance, sans forcer bien sûr, et ça ne m'a pas paru très souple, sans pour autant être ultra rigide. l'idéal serait un bon crash test style chute d'un mètre sur un sol dur, ce qui peut arriver à n'importe quelle machine nomade. personnellement j'ai bien vu un vieux powerbook 5300c d'une copine tomber d'1 m 20 de haut sur un angle, sur de la moquette : carrosserie de l'écran fendue (d'ailleurs si quelqu'un aurait des pièces de carrosserie, n'hésitez pas à me contacter).

ceci dit, la capacité de torsion devrait impliquer la capacité à retrouver sa forme initiale (il me semble que c'est une propriété qu'on accorde au titane et qui fait son succès parmis les montures de lunettes faites de ce matériau, prétendues "indéformables" (j'en ai justement sur le nez, et les miennes sont absolument déformées !). il me semble, mais je suis un béotien en la matière, que l'alu aurait plutôt tendance à casser en cas de choc (enfin j'imagine que ça dépend de tout un tas de facteurs, style épaisseur de métal). si quelqu'un a plus d'éléments là-dessus pour nous éclairer ?


----------



## diloume (4 Avril 2003)

Sur le Store francais de chez Apple les 17" sont livrables de suite depuis aujourdhui !! Pour tenir cet engagement d'autres clients vont certainement devoir encore un peu attendre !! Mort de rire Apple, mort de rire !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par diloume:</font><hr /> *
Il semble avec Apple qu'il faille dire Amen à tout, tu es un bon client, tu verses un accompte et tu attends....
* 

[/QUOTE]

Euh l'accompte c'est à la FNAC, sur Apple Store, dès que ton paiement est accepté, ta commande est lancée.
Et ce n'est débité que le jour de l'envoi de ta commande, c'est a dire dès que ton nom est sur le carton, soit 2/3 jours avant qu'il te soit livré.

Et en même temps l'accompte versé à la FNAC est récupérable à tout moment sans pénalités.


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr /> * Sur l'Applestore tu fais comment avec tes pixels morts sur ton superbe ecran 17 pouces?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fais comme à la FNAC tu peux ne pas garder la machine sans donner de raison précise .
Charte de 8 jours contre 15 à la FNAC.
Ils te la reprennent et remboursent dans les mêmes délais que la FNAC...( frais de port retour gratuits )
Ce qui ne t'empêche pas d'en recommander une de suite.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr />*Tandis qu'a la FNAC: quel bonheur de rapporter ton pb 17 criblé de pixels morts et de repartir sans avec une attente de 3 a 4 semaine pour en avoir un autre



* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui *quand il y a du stock* c'est encore la meilleure solution, la proximité de la FNAC fait que c'est plus vite fait.
Par contre la méthode consiste à refuser la machine, ce qui revient au même par rapport à Apple store, remboursement/rachat.
L'opération prend tout de même une petite heure ( dans le meilleur des cas ).


----------



## samdebecte (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par diloume:</font><hr /> * Sur le Store francais de chez Apple les 17" sont livrables de suite depuis aujourdhui !! Pour tenir cet engagement d'autres clients vont certainement devoir encore un peu attendre !! Mort de rire Apple, mort de rire !!!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Livrables immédiatement: ca pour une nouvelle, c'est une bonne nouvelle
Par contre les premiers problèmes sur les powerbooks 17 commencent à pointer leur nez sur les forums étranges: le lecteur  superdrive qui retient les supports en otage par exemple....

Et bien après l'attente, ce ne sera toujours pas la détente 
Mais, Apple ne serait pas Apple sans ces "petits" désagréments...


----------



## FabriceG (4 Avril 2003)

Après mon coup de fil d' harcèlement quotidien auprès de mon vendeur FNAC, j'ai appris que la FNAC de Bourges avait honoré une commande (mais le client en question ne l'a toujours pris, une honte !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, donc il semble que les livraisons doivent se poursuivre logiquement dans les jours qui viennent, certainement sous perfusion au compte-goutte made in Cupertino  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bref, cette nouvelle me réjouis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À noter aussi (d'après ce même vendeur) que la FNAC virtuelle ne partage pas les mêmes stock que la FNAC réelle...


----------



## samdebecte (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> * Après mon coup de fil d' harcèlement quotidien auprès de mon vendeur FNAC, j'ai appris que la FNAC de Bourges avait honoré une commande (mais le client en question ne l'a toujours pris, une honte !)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, donc il semble que les livraisons doivent se poursuivre logiquement dans les jours qui viennent, certainement sous perfusion au compte-goutte made in Cupertino  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bref, cette nouvelle me réjouis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À noter aussi (d'après ce même vendeur) que la FNAC virtuelle ne partage pas les mêmes stock que la FNAC réelle...    * 

[/QUOTE]

ca aussi c'est une bonne nouvelle.... 
mais si tu viens de commander ton  powerbook 17 tu n'es pas près de le recevoir...


----------



## FabriceG (4 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr /> *mais si tu viens de commander ton  powerbook 17 tu n'es pas près de le recevoir... * 

[/QUOTE]Ma commande date du 17 janvier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je pense être dans les premiers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, faut que je bosse, et je vous assure qu'attendre un macintosh, ça fait baisser la rentabilité au travail


----------



## FabriceG (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> * je pense être dans les premiers* 

[/QUOTE]Je me cite moi-même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour dire que je ne suis pas dans les premiers, car vu la considération que porte la fnac à son réseau de province, je pense que je serai dans les derniers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Priorité à l'Ile de France, commde d'hab'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et je ne peux même pas engueuler le vendeur, lui ne peut pas gueuler aussi, bref le système parfait. On se fout du client


----------



## samdebecte (7 Avril 2003)

La Fnac dépasse les bornes de l'acceptable

Comme beaucoup de passionnés et donc de bons gros gloglo, j'ai précomandé un pb 17 depuis fort longtemps.
Après plusieurs appels téléphoniques pendant lesquels je me suis fait remettre a ma place fort agréablement.... bref; mon pb 17 arrive samedi a la fnac de Nantes. Le commercial m'appelle et pas de chance je ne suis pas là pour répondre. Bref j'appelle lundi (n'ayant pas pris connaissance de mon appel de samedi). Là je me fache (en restant tèrs correct: technique, gentil, serrein mais assez distant et ferme). Bref le commercial me lache: je vous ai appelé samedi (bon ok et alors, j'était pas là mais j'ia laché 838 euros pour qu'on me garde mon pb 17 au chaud quand même) et j'ai appris dans la même phrase qu'il avait vendu un pb 17 samedi 

Evidement il me dit ce jour qu'il va regarder si il y a "mon pb 17 en stock: mrd ) et bizarement il me recontact pas. Bref, j'ai vraiment la désagréable impression de me faire pigeonner. Cette attitude est scandaleuse et à la limite ( et encore pourquoi mettre "à la limte") de l'escroquerie.





je suis vraiment furieux


----------



## samdebecte (7 Avril 2003)

la colère est mauvaise conseillière

je dois tout de suite faire amende honnorable, le commercial de la FNAC de Nantes viens de me rappeler pour m'indiquer qu'il y a UN pb 17 en stock et qu'il me le réserve étant donner que j'ai une précomande

suite au retour de la FNAC 

(désolé FabriceG, j'ai précomandé après toi et tu n'es pas encore servi, ce n'est pas normal).


----------



## funkix (7 Avril 2003)

J'ai commandé le pwb17 le 1er mars, dans une fnac de province, après deux mois de procédure pour obtenir un bon d'échange pour mon ti15 defectueux.
J'appelle aujourd'hui (comme presque tous les jours ...), ils me disent qu'ils n'ont rien reçu en magasin, rien en "centrale" non plus. Je leur ai donc parlé de l'heureux possesseur d'un ti commandé jeudi passé dans une fnac parisienne et reçu samedi (voir autre thread). L'interlocutrice fnac vérifie et confirme qu'ils ont du stock à la fnac digitale et à étoile. Par contre ils sont livrés au compte-gouttes, et le nombre de commandes est sans commune mesure avec les quantités en stock ! De plus, les stocks sont répartis par taille de magasin, et donc en région parisienne pour l'instant uniquement on dirait. On finit par me confirmer que je risque, en qualité de petit provincial, d'attendre encore bien longtemps ...

Heureusement, ma copine (merci encore à elle) me prette son pc. Qu'est-ce qu'il marche bien, en plus y'en a plein les rayons, même chez auchan ;-) Encore 2 semaines d'attente et je reswitche, mais dans l'autre sens .... (bon ok je dois dire çà parce que je suis énervé).

A+


----------



## FabriceG (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr /> *désolé FabriceG, j'ai précomandé après toi et tu n'es pas encore servi, ce n'est pas normal * 

[/QUOTE]Ben t'y es pour rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par funkix:</font><hr /> *De plus, les stocks sont répartis par taille de magasin, et donc en région parisienne pour l'instant uniquement on dirait. On finit par me confirmer que je risque, en qualité de petit provincial, d'attendre encore bien longtemps ... * 

[/QUOTE]Scandaleux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je sens que ça va monter les décibels au téléphone cet après-midi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par funkix:</font><hr /> * Encore 2 semaines d'attente et je reswitche, mais dans l'autre sens .... (bon ok je dois dire çà parce que je suis énervé).* 

[/QUOTE] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'espère que ce n'est que le coup de la colère, mais bon, voilà, plus on est "petit", plus tu te fais écraser par les "grands".


----------



## funkix (7 Avril 2003)

Bon j'ai quelques nouvelles plus fraiches :

la fnac digitale est la seule a avoir reçu des pwb17. Ils en ont eu 4, en commande directe apple, ce qui a permis de faire descendre la file d'attente à 37 (41 commandes donc au départ pour ce magasin).
Il n'y a pour l'instant aucun stock national, quand çà arrivera tous les magasins seront traités à égalité pour le dispatch.

Wait encore longtemps and see ....


----------



## Olivier.w (7 Avril 2003)

J'ai comandé mon PowerBook 17" à la Fnac Digital à Paris le 21 Mars. A votre avis je l'aurais qquand???

Y'en a t'il beaucoup qui l'ont recu de la Fnac ???


----------



## FabriceG (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par funkix:</font><hr /> *la fnac digitale est la seule a avoir reçu des pwb17* 

[/QUOTE]Désolé, mais c'est faux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nantes et Bourges de sûr en ont livrés. D'après l'état des stock sur toute la France (vu devant l'écran d'un vendeur) toute l'IdF est approvisionnée (de pas beaucoup, certes), et un gros zéro pour tout Rhône-Alpes et le stock "centrale". 
Bon que Digitale est passée commande en direct, pourquoi pas, mais j'en doute...


----------



## FabriceG (7 Avril 2003)

sur fnac.com, le pb17" est *  Momentanément indisponible   *


----------



## FabriceG (7 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr /> * J'ai comandé mon PowerBook 17" à la Fnac Digital à Paris le 21 Mars. A votre avis je l'aurais qquand???* 

[/QUOTE]Très bientôt, samedi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



À Paris, tu seras bien traité. Non, je n'en sais rien, évidemment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est bien clair pour moi que la fnac digitale a beaucoup plus de poids que la pauvre petite fnac d'Annecy


----------



## samdebecte (8 Avril 2003)

bon comme promis dans ce forum (du moins en ce qui me concerne) je vous informe de la situation dans la FNAC de Nantes. Alors il y a eut 2 PB 17 de vendus (un samedi et un aujourd'hui: celui qu'ils m'avaient resevé lors de ma précommande)

La bete est epoustouflante (au point de vue design et qualité de finition)
Le bruit et infime (même à coté de mon cube sans ventilateur).
Il ne chauffe pas beaucoup
l'ecran est globaloement de bonne qualité (il me semble légérement en dessous de l'apple display 15" adc: mais il faut que je compare mieux).
seul petit défaut comme tous mes écrans plats un vilain pixel blanc....
le bonheur n'est jamais tout a fait parfait.
Je me tâte pour le changer ou non. L'ejection se fait sans problème et le bruit (parlons plutôt de son à ce niveau) du super drive est exceptionelement faible (mis a part l'insertion et l'ejection: bruits mécanique conpréhenssibles et normaux)
Un léger grésillement se fait entendre au niveau du clavier. Il faut avoir l'oreille fine et travailler dans un environement exempt de tout bruit pour le remarquer.
Autre bonne nouvelle: la Fnac propose sur commande (gloops) une barette SO DIM DDR 512 pour 169 euros de bonne facture (KINGMAX). Bref de quoi economiser encore sur les 380 euros de celle vendu par l'apple store.
La qualité des enceintes est correcte sans plus, quoi que de loin la meillieure entendue sur portable. Un bon casque fera l'affaire.

Bref pour l'instant a part ce vilain petit pixel (pas rop génant somme toute, ne soyont pas plus royaliste que le roi) c'est une machine de rêve. La suite après son rechargement de batterie




Mais que l'attente fut longue et pénible.


----------



## FabriceG (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr /> * Bref pour l'instant a part ce vilain petit pixel * 

[/QUOTE]il ne te reste plus qu'a devenir "masseuse thaïlandaise" sur ton pixel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne découverte


----------



## samdebecte (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par FabriceG:</font><hr /> * il ne te reste plus qu'a devenir "masseuse thaïlandaise" sur ton pixel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne découverte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merci à toi
bon courage, le plaisir est au bout de l'attente...

Et puis si tu habites Annecy, il est normal que tu ais quelques désagréments. Tu habites dans une contrée tellement enchanteresse, qu'il faut bien que tu soit un peu puni...


----------

